# August photo contest



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

August photo contest is starting! This months theme is sleepy chook chooks. Post a picture of your pet sleeping or just having a nice nap/sunbathe. Winner will be announced on August 31st best of luck. (Not sure if there’s a prize though). 
Example:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LC, let's hang on and let the admin get things set up for us. We need to make decisions yet on how this will work. We might do a quarterly contest instead of monthly since there are so few of us right now.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LC, let's hang on and let the admin get things set up for us. We need to make decisions yet on how this will work. We might do a quarterly contest instead of monthly since there are so few of us right now.


Ok


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, you're bird looks massive in that pic and so very comfortable.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You know, you're bird looks massive in that pic and so very comfortable.


Yeah they are extra large sized birds they are super heavy too lol I didn’t research first time I got chickens i thought there was no difference


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's OK, I knew nothing about chickens either. But I taught myself a lot about them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's OK, I knew nothing about chickens either. But I taught myself a lot about them.


It’s only a year since I had chickens but I learned a lot


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And don't think that you're done. There's loads more. Some of it very important, some of it just plain fun.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And don't think that you're done. There's loads more. Some of it very important, some of it just plain fun.


Once they were dirt bathing and I thought they were dying I was so scared


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet pic.


----------



## nezar.lohith (Dec 6, 2021)

Cute Photo.


----------

